# Banner Request here



## dutch sauce (Sep 24, 2006)

Hey guys if u can make me a 400x200 banner of ken shamrock that says his name and my name i will add rep. it would be greatly apriciated
























or if you have better pics feel free to use them. I would also like a matching avatar if possible thanks alot. i will rep every1 who tries to make it


----------

